# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Miniatures attachées?

## lily130/8

::  j'aimerai savoir à quoi servent les "miniatures attachées" et comment les enlever d'un message. j'ai édité un message en enlevant certaines photos et ça me les laisse en "miniatures attachées"...
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...2/#post1518407
merci ::

----------


## Algo

C'est un point sensible du forum, un système vraiment chi*** à gérer et assez inutile  :Stick Out Tongue: 

En gros il y a 
-Les images que vous insérez dans votre texte
-Les fichiers joints que vous joignez à votre message (qui sont souvent des images, et si c'est le cas ils apparaissent en "miniature attachée", mais peuvent aussi être des documents words et autre)

Bref pour enlever les fichiers joints d'un message il faut donc éditer le message et sous l'éditeur de texte parmi les "Options supplémentaires" il y a un bouton "Gérer les pièces jointes". A partir de là, vous pouvez supprimez les pièces jointes. Si vous n'y arrivez toujours pas dites le, je détaillerai un peu plus la manipulation.

Sinon pour information vous pouvez gérer tous vos fichiers joints sur le forum depuis "Mon compte" --> "Pièces jointes"

----------


## lily130/8

merci! c'est vrai que c'est un peu ch*** à faire...

----------


## Algo

Oui c'est lourd et en plus ca fait doublon, ce système sert vraiment à rien mais pour le coup nous n'en sommes pas à l'origine  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Bon W.E.

----------


## jimy

j'ai essayé, mais depuis "gérer mes pj", je ne peux que en ajouter, pas en supprimer, ....par contre, depuis "mon compte" ça marche , merci !

----------

